# cardboard model



## anirbancvg (Mar 10, 2011)

hi guys, just joined. well i'm into cardboard railway models. need new ideas. please find pictures of my models below


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Welcome anirbancvg !!! 

I've seen some very impressive railway models made from paper and card ( I believe in the past there was a member here that even build a workable locomotive out of paper and runs it on the street, sitting on the locomotive!). 

So I'm very curious to see your work. 
However, no pictures are showing... 

Do you build your own (scratch building / designing) or do you use paper modelkits? 

Looking forward to see some pictures! 

Paul


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi anirbancvg, 


Werlcome to MLS - I see that you duplicated your post with the copy being in 'Large Scale Events' - I have deleted that one for you. 

How did you try to upload some photos? 

A topic on loading photos is at 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/26/aft/117200/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


where there are several helpful suggestions. 


IF you still have trouble please ask: but first do use the 'add reply' button and NOT the quick reply as the 'add reply' has the full editor where you will find an 'insert image' icon. Using that you can uplaod to MLS from your own computer it helps top compress them and always jkeep to 800 pixels wide as a maximum width.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also to use the feature that Peter describes requires you to be a first class member. Later RJD


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you building paper models from kits or from scratch? And what sort of ideas are you looking for? Rolling stock? Engines? Narrow gauge? Logging, mining, industrial? I'd love to see your models! 
Have you seen the Porter loco that is available as a free download here? 
http://sitekreator.com/thewoodengraver61/porter_locomotives.html


----------

